# Archery is open (in Manitoba)



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I had a decent opening day. Saw a 3x3, a doe and the 5x5 I am chasing. Even in the rain. Eventually the thunder pushed me back home. Hopefully tomorrow is different.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

a 120-130 ( hard horn already)was taken a few miles east of my place.last night was the first night I was out. Could have shot a nanny doe at 11 yards, but no 2nd tag again this year. On the plus side of the 11 does we saw last night only 2 did not have fawns.

lots of yotes hollowing though
buddy of min went out opening am and had 10 or so does but nothing with horns


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Get er done boys! Always look forward to stories and better yet pics!!! Hope to post some soon myself. All these Island Blackies are almost completely nocturnal very small windows to make it happen. I suspect the full moom from opening week when I was out had alot to do with that!


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Well my season started out on a not so pleasant adventure. As I was getting into my blind at 530am i turned my head and got a branch of pine needles in my eye!!! My targeting eye no less. Four days off work, four different doctors in four days, $75 in meds for my eye. Had a large abrasion to the cornea of my eye. But the good news is as of today I have my vision back to normal, and the doctor has cleared me to go back to work!! Woot Woot!! Now back to the blind to redeem myself and get my deer!


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Crap!! We all knew this sport can get expensive but dammmm!!!! Just don't do the other eye getting into the blind!! Perhaps some clipping is in order? Redemtion will be sweet!


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Dan you have to stop hunting with Murphy! One of these days that ******* will get you killed. Glad to hear the eye is better.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

dan call me we need to get you some more insurance:mg:


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

i think your just making excuses now dan maybe i will take you out this weekend and get you on a deer


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

All kinda of fawns with spots, as of last night only one hard horn 3x3 buck (2 1/2 year old) and a spike and small basket in velvet, and does does does. Looks like this weekend going to fill the antlerless tag and have back straps for dinner!!!


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Beau Town and I went out last night scouting. We probably saw about 25 deer, 6 does withing 15yds of the truck. I think we'll do just fine this year!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

big buck down!!!!!!!
20 yards shot with a 60ish yard recovery

night started slow with 3 does, then a small 4x4 a little later. nearing sunset I let out a few grunts and all hell breaks loose, 8 does, a nice 5x5, the small 4x4 and the one I shot come out. the one I shot acually came out of the bush behind me crused 10 yards to the side of me in the brush, then came out ears laid back to kick the decoys ass and wham bang fraser goes down. my wife and had him skined and in the freezer by one and off he's off to the taxidermist today


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Nice deer! Congrats on the fine buck! Ours here are going a little nocturnal in Sask. Mind you haven't tried mornings yet, maybe tomorrow.


Reed said:


> big buck down!!!!!!!
> 20 yards shot with a 60ish yard recovery
> 
> night started slow with 3 does, then a small 4x4 a little later. nearing sunset I let out a few grunts and all hell breaks loose, 8 does, a nice 5x5, the small 4x4 and the one I shot come out. the one I shot acually came out of the bush behind me crused 10 yards to the side of me in the brush, then came out ears laid back to kick the decoys ass and wham bang fraser goes down. my wife and had him skined and in the freezer by one and off he's off to the taxidermist today


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks, I have to thank my hunting bud Andy we scouted the area and it looked very good. He and my wife tracked the deer and I marked the blood, although he did not go far, it was alot easier with their:smile: help


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

That makes it even better! Gotta love it when you have a friend and a loved one involved in the locating of a downed deer. It is always nice to have the help and people to share the moment with.


Reed said:


> thanks, I have to thank my hunting bud Andy we scouted the area and it looked very good. He and my wife tracked the deer and I marked the blood, although he did not go far, it was alot easier with their:smile: help


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Deer Reed! Great job.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

NICE!!! Would he be crowding the 160" mark? Gorgeuos deer whatever he scores. Congrats!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cath8r said:


> NICE!!! Would he be crowding the 160" mark? Gorgeuos deer whatever he scores. Congrats!


thinking mid 150's ( 160 would be cool though:tongue


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

So far my dad and I have seen lots. All the big mulie bucks are living in the conola so its hard to fet to them. Last night my dad decided to go after one we have been watching for a couple of years (170+) got to 23 yards.The buck got up but with in one motion so he did not offer a shot


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats , that buck is a beauty - nice mass to those antlers! 10 yard shot - layin the smack down for sure at those ranges!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Slugman said:


> Congrats , that buck is a beauty - nice mass to those antlers! 10 yard shot - layin the smack down for sure at those ranges!


well he came by me at 10 yards, but I shot him at 20.( after I cleaned my undies)
now to quote some people:
the T3 CRUSHED him
or the T3 laid the smackdown on him.
or the ever good.
the T3 smoked him and he can't hold that.:tongue:


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

WOW, nice deer awsome.
I start my deer hunting tomorow morning. Have to get up at 4 h. :***:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

so tomorrow is the last day for archery/blackpowder. how is everyone doing???


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

what are you talking about Reed? some of us hunt the archery only area and still have close to a month of hunting left. We wet out yesterday morning for the first time to an old spot this year the land owner granted only me permission and the pressure has been off the property and as far as traffic I will have no problem filling my antler-less tag.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cdhunter said:


> what are you talking about Reed? some of us hunt the archery only area and still have close to a month of hunting left. We wet out yesterday morning for the first time to an old spot this year the land owner granted only me permission and the pressure has been off the property and as far as traffic I will have no problem filling my antler-less tag.


Damn, I keep forgeting about the other huntng areas, just seem to think that all the areas or on the same schedual


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Heres my buck from nov 10, my biggest 8 point and largest bodied dear I have killed. He grosses 162 and nets 158


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

carcus said:


> Heres my buck from nov 10, my biggest 8 point and largest bodied dear I have killed. He grosses 162 and nets 158


holly crap he's tall!!!

great deer Jason


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

WOW..... that is a nice deer and a big rack. Congr.


----------



## cressman6 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice 8 carcus. Love the way the beams come together. Gotta love predator Fall Grey.
Mark


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

I can't wait for October 2011.... my first time in Canada and I'm going to Manitoba for a week long bowhunt.. after seeing this thread, my blood is pumping extremely fast
I'm 39 y.o. now and 40 when I go.... I've wanted to go up there since I was below the driving age


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

Got super lucky on the last day of rifle season and killed this nice mature buck with 10minutes left in the season, also got to use my new Elite pure. 20 yard shot 70yard recovery


----------



## .284 (Oct 5, 2010)

You guys in Ca. are very lucky! Some great deer shown here. Thanks for the posts and pics.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

damn jason, you are killing me. in my area in rifle I have heard/ seen a 166,145ish a 170ish and a 190ish shot up in shoal lake. Off to a local buck night to see what shows up on friday than the brandon buck afternoon to help out at the jo-brooks booth and see whats what.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

totally good like the thickness


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

not sure about any of the buck nights near wpg. but the brandon was was very good. They scored around 165 heads. @ netted over 200 and another 2 or 3 would have grossed over 200. One of the net 200's was shot by a youth hunter, and the largest archery deer netted around 158 or so. Have to say lots of bone was on the tables this year.


----------

